# Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde !!!!



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2005)

Cher Amok,

Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.

Car depuis exactement 15 minutes, je suis possesseur d'un superbe imac G5...

Bon alors évidement on y comprend rien, c'est pas aussi bien fichu qu'un PC, mais le jeu en valait bien la chandelle...

Ceci dit, n'hésitez surtout pas à me féliciter !!! 

Bande de sinistrés du calbute !!!!     

Voilà vous voyez, rien de bien terrible, mais petit changement quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bande de sinistrés du calbute !!!!






j'adoreeeee      :love:


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.
> 
> ...



je te mets...                                             sur ma liste 

 Message vBulletin

    Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sonnyboy.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je te mets...                                             sur ma liste
> 
> Message vBulletin
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sonnyboy.






j'avais pas compris moi qu'il faillait le bouller :rose:

promis, demain a la premiere heure ; la j'ai fini les munition


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas compris moi qu'il faillait le bouller :rose:
> 
> promis, demain a la premiere heure ; la j'ai fini les munition



ben je voulais mettre mon mot de félicitations avec le coup de boule  te sens pas obligé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

qu'il tombe le joging... et vite...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

j'y pense... il va falloir que quelqu'un ici se dévoue pour acheter un Dell... :affraid:


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

ça ça s'appelle baiser le futal ! 

et ta fierté de windaube user sonny ?


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.
> 
> ...


collabo !


----------



## Balooners (23 Février 2005)

Le problème maintenant va être d'allumer l'iMac :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

là il cherche le lecteur de disquettes...


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais justement, mon Poildep, que tu devenais illico, du fait de la trahison de notre cher ami Sonny, le quasi-unique représentant ici *d'une espèce en voie de disparition !!*
> 
> 
> _Oh putain la honte que tu dois avooooir !!_
> ...


 Je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler, minable.  Allez, tombe le futal. 

_Jacques Faisant du pauvre, va._   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Le problème maintenant va être d'allumer l'iMac :mouais:







pfffffff vous etez tous des jaloux !!!!!  


il y a un bouton sur l'imac g5 pour l'allumer?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.
> 
> Car depuis exactement 15 minutes, je suis possesseur d'un superbe imac G5...



Gaffe, tu risque de te transformer en bobo consensuel centriste*!  :affraid:   :affraid:  :affraid: 

A bientot dans "OSX" pour ton premier kernel panic... 

*edit: j'ai oublié d'ajouter "Suisse"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler, minable.  Allez, tombe le futal.
> 
> _Jacques Faisant du pauvre, va._   :love:




je sais pas pourquoi... mais ça le fait moins... (peut être parceque les poules sont mortes de rire !?)...


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi... mais ça le fait moins... (peut être parceque les poules sont mortes de rire !?)...


 c'est une habitude à prendre. Attend que je me mette au linux.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Tu me déçois Sonny...    Non, là décidément tout fout le camp...    

Vais m'acheter un Dell tiens.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors évidement on y comprend rien, c'est pas aussi bien fichu qu'un PC, mais le jeu en valait bien la chandelle...



Ben justement, y deviendra quoi le DELL ?  
et qu'heureusement, euh, y'a Virtualle pécé


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bande de sinistrés du calbute !!!!
> 
> Voilà vous voyez, rien de bien terrible, mais petit changement quand même...




Cher Sonny

Je n'ose y croire!!! Toi Un iMac G5?? WOWOWOW, là je m'incline et....Oui j'baisse bien le futal...Chapeau bas....De plus le boulé vert m'étant impossible, le coeur y est néanmoins


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur...



OK, tombe le futal.


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *ne manquez pas Sonnyboy dans les allées d'AppleExpo© !!*


perso, c'est "sonnyboy utilise GarageBand", que je ne veux pas manquer.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2005)

C'est fait...il est toujours sur mes chevilles...


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Sonny
> 
> Je n'ose y croire!!! Toi Un iMac G5?? WOWOWOW, là je m'incline et....Oui j'baisse bien le futal...Chapeau bas....De plus le boulé vert m'étant impossible, le coeur y est néanmoins


 :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait...il est toujours sur mes chevilles...




NOOOOONNNNN!!! mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire......il tombe le pantalon, achete un mac......mais bientot, tu vas devenir aimable???
non, j'y crois pas.....


ps: on attend les photos comme pour tous les autres switchers......


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait...il est toujours sur mes chevilles...



ben tourne toi maintenant!


----------



## pixelemon (23 Février 2005)

c'est un coup de b... qu'il mérite , pas un coup de boule


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> NOOOOONNNNN!!! mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire......il tombe le pantalon, achete un mac......mais bientot, tu vas devenir aimable???
> non, j'y crois pas.....
> 
> 
> ps: on attend les photos comme pour tous les autres switchers......



Dés que j'aurais trouvé le moyen de foutre mes photos sur ftp mes couilles...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dés que j'aurais trouvé le moyen de foutre mes photos sur ftp mes couilles...



tu veux pas un compte .mac ?  juste un p'tit Pomme Maj I et tu na plus qu'a y mettre tes photos :rose:


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et *sur iChat*, c'est quoi ton p'tit nom ??
> :rose:



c'est marqué dans son profil


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dés que j'aurais trouvé le moyen de foutre mes photos sur ftp mes couilles...



tu veux un coup de mains d'une experte en ce domaine?


----------



## Balooners (23 Février 2005)

Attention, scoop National, L'iMac vient de demander à Sonny de baisser son Futal,:affraid: mais merde dans quel monde on vit !!!


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Attention, scoop National, L'iMac vient de demander à Sonny de baisser son Futal,:affraid: mais merde dans quel monde on vit !!!



un kernel panic on dit


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Attention, scoop National, L'iMac vient de demander à Sonny de baisser son Futal,:affraid: mais merde dans quel monde on vit !!!



C'est ça le plug'n'play


----------



## Balooners (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dés que j'aurais trouvé le moyen de foutre mes couilles en photos sur ftp  ...



:hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Gabi (23 Février 2005)

Héhé 
Sonnyboy a le même ordi que moi : j'suis honoré 
Bin, dis donc : finalement, tu l'as attendu avec la même l'impatience comme tout le monde : t'as même créé 4 threads rien que pour ça !! Aaargh, Sonny macaddict, c'est fou quand même...


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et *sur iChat*, c'est quoi ton p'tit nom ??
> :rose:


 c'est écrit dans son profil.  _comme quoi avoir un mac ne suffit pas à y comprendre quoi que ce soit._


----------



## Lio70 (23 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sonnyboy.


Pareil pour moi. Bon switch, mec!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est écrit dans son profil.  _comme quoi avoir un mac ne suffit pas à y comprendre quoi que ce soit._



M'est avis que ses comptes iChat et MSN sont comme qui dirait des fakes... Allez savoir pourquoi.
En tous cas j'ai bien ri, j'avais jamais regardé avant


----------



## quetzalk (23 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi... mais ça le fait moins... (peut être parceque les poules sont mortes de rire !?)...



les poules de Sonnyboy ? ben faut avoir envie...     :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> M'est avis que ses comptes iChat et MSN sont comme qui dirait des fakes... Allez savoir pourquoi.
> En tous cas j'ai bien ri, j'avais jamais regardé avant


ben, MSN je sais pas, mais ichat c'est le vrai.


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dis Sonny ?
> *Tu l'as commandé à la Flaque© ?*
> 
> _Tu me racontes comment t'as fait chier le vendeur ???_
> ...


En manque d'inspiration, Jacques Faizant ?


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

:affraid:

l'utilisation de noms tabous, c'est pas contraire à la charte ?


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> l'utilisation de noms tabous, c'est pas contraire à la charte ?


 ça dépend lesquels.  _faut pas dire "Gribouille", par exemple_


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

"Gribouille", "jacques Faizant" même combat !


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

Bon, c'etait quoi le sujet de ce floude ?


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'etait quoi le sujet de ce floude ?


 bof, encore un nioube qui switche...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Bon. Je m'étais promis de bouffer ma Pantoufle le jour ou Sonny switcherait... Je peux mettre de la sauce ?:rose:


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant *je file des smileys en plus à Sonny* pour qu'il s'exprime mieux !


*Exprimez mieux-vous* avec Apple !!!!* :king: (et Robert Vendez)
















* _oups, je m'ai trahi._


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je fais hotline de Sonny,_ il me fait même des compliments sur la simplicité du système X !_
> 
> :rateau:



L'enfoiré, il se paye ma tronche...


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'enfoiré, il se paye ma tronche...


 tu t'attendais à quoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'enfoiré, il se paye ma tronche...




Pour une fois qu'ils en ont l'occaz.....
si tu as besoin d'aide, l'avantage c'est que tu connais deja le forum, tu sais ou il faut poster.....
contrairement a beaucoup d'autres Nioubes....


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je m'étais promis de bouffer ma Pantoufle le jour ou Sonny switcherait... Je peux mettre de la sauce ?:rose:


 à sec ! 

(mais tu as le droit de baisser le futal) 



[/lourd, moi jamais]


----------



## golf (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.


Ahhhhhh...

Merdeeeeuuu !!!

Y a un problèmeuuuu....

Je viens de relire les statuts, la fonction d'administrateur est interdite aux nioubies du Mac  :rateau: 
Il faut 2 ans de pratiques


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2005)

'TAIN, J'AVAIS BON !!!Sonny avec un mac, Dell est pris qui croyait se pendre !  

Bon, si vBulletin veut encore de moi, y a plus qu'un truc à faire !


----------



## krystof (23 Février 2005)

Sonny a un mac, Sonny a un mac, bon OK, mais on va quand même y aller molo aussi.

Il a quand même réussi à faire quitter inopinément iChat en a peine 15 minutes d'utilisation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sonny a un mac, Sonny a un mac, bon OK, mais on va quand même y aller molo aussi.
> 
> Il a quand même réussi à faire quitter inopinément iChat en a peine 15 minutes d'utilisation.



Un vieux réflêxe d'ancien pécéiste !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.
> 
> ...




Alors là !     

Amuses-toi bien !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2005)

Merci !! C'est bien parti !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sonny a un mac, Sonny a un mac, bon OK, mais on va quand même y aller molo aussi.
> 
> Il a quand même réussi à faire quitter inopinément iChat en a peine 15 minutes d'utilisation.



Ma foi, c'est exact..


----------



## elektroseb (23 Février 2005)

Même Ichat tombe le futal devant Sonny    

Bravo pour ton switch     :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2005)

Ah, même Electrozob vient me voir !!!


----------



## xanadu (23 Février 2005)

Une photo peut être de ton noveau mac


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Une photo peut être de ton noveau mac



deja demande...mais il semble que le "ftp de ses couilles"....necessite un peu de patience....      

tu veux un fond d'ecran des Allman bros.....???


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2005)

Salut SonnyLove ©    et bravo...     :style: 

T'en a de la chance... Toi...   

Amuse toi bien...


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Héhé
> Sonnyboy a le même ordi que moi : j'suis honoré*



et oui, SonnyB ets très dour pour nous  :rose: _j'oserai jamais_

 trouer le cul 





* pssst rentre ta chemise maintenant


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:



Tout fout le camp


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

toi aussi Dieu te tripote _comme qui dirait_


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi Dieu te tripote _comme qui dirait_



ben Néfouriendelajournée..     c'était comment cette journée de taf ???


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Février 2005)

Bravo Sonny !!!  :rateau: 


Bientot il sera dans "Vos desktops" avec son wall de l'année "tombage de futal" par Sonnyboy :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben Néfouriendelajournée..     c'était comment cette journée de taf ???




long et glissant 


_j'autais dû faire médecine moi _


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler, minable.  Allez, tombe le futal.
> 
> _Jacques Faisant du pauvre, va._   :love:



tu vas faire le remplaçant ...        

:love:


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

:affraid: de Faizant ou de sonny  ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu vas faire le remplaçant ...


Avec son avatar qui ricane c'est perdu d'avance  

De toutes façons, une horreur pareille (je parle du sujet de ce thread) je suis sûr que c'est un canular


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> long et glissant
> 
> 
> _*j'autais* dû faire médecine moi _



ben t'as bu quoi...?    paske tu continues là ...   

t'es encore seul ce soir...?


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

je ne suis pas seul mais esseulé... ça dort beaucoup une femme enceinte


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas seul mais esseulé... ça dort beaucoup une femme enceinte



la marmotte pendant deux bons mois...       

Tu vas pouvoir poster à fond les touches...


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

en même temps avec la Duvel Agen je mélange un peu le lettres :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

un d'août mes trains  j'essuie entrain deux flou dé Lannion :mouais: :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un d'août mes trains  j'essuie entrain deux flou dé Lannion :mouais: :love:



nan two flou dé point...  c normal...  tu prépares la couvade...


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

c'est moi ou on pourri le fil de SonnyB. ?


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas seul mais esseulé... ça dort beaucoup une femme enceinte


 avant, faut y penser * avant*


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi ou on pourri le fil de SonnyB. ?


On peut, il est _pas encore_ admin


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)




----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi ou on pourri le fil de SonnyB. ?



on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

x&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;> pipi :rose:


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> x??????????> pipi :rose:





* on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...       *


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

reveillez pô les poules :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> reveillez pô les poules :affraid:




pas de soucil : la poule aux ½ufs dort toujours d'un sommeil profond


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> réveillez pô les poules :affraid:



Mince et le cooooq.. :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mince et le cooooq.. :affraid:




 ben il s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler... non  enfin je dis ça... je dis rien :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mince et le cooooq.. :affraid:




Maouais.....le faites pas trop chi** le coq, il est gaillard.....









enfin, moi, je vous previens....apres, vous faites ce que vous voulez....


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

Une très bonne nuit à toutes et à tous


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.
> 
> ...



Au fait, tu veux que je transfert ce thread dans "Switch". 
Ton témoignage peut en intéresser plus d'un.


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.
> 
> ...



C'était ça ou le banissement, hein ! 
Eh beh, c'est pas trop tôt ! Bienvenue au club SonnyMac !!!  
Bon, maintenant les nases, arrêtez d'abraser le nioubie. Accueillez le comme votre frère !  

Quant à moi, je lui envoie un énorme poutou ! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Sincèrement. (Si, si !!!)

PS : à quand l'achat d'un CD de Nirvana ? À quand la distribution de croissants ?


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

Je prends momentanément le relais de Roberta...

Une telle nouvelle, ça vaut bien quelques croissants.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2005)

Yes sonnyboy dans les forums techniques, ça va abraser les prefs corompues


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Yes sonnyboy dans les forums techniques, ça va abraser les prefs corompues



A quand sonnyboy dans Mac OS X ? :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.
> 
> ...


 Felicitations :love:


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en même temps avec la Duvel Agen je mélange un peu le lettres :rateau:



[intonation 10 ans déluré] La maman, elle gonfle pendant 99 mois ... Le papa, y surveille, y boit de la bière, et y gonfle aussi ![/intonation 10 ans déluré]


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Dorénavant, saches que plus rien ne peut s'opposer à ma nomination au poste d'administrateur.



Effectivement, plus rien du tout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Maouais.....le faites pas trop chi** le coq, il est gaillard.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain ! C'est pas un poulet aux hormones, ça, c'est des hormones avec très peu de poulet !    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Tain on fait switcher n'importe qui ici... pourquoi pas poildep intelligent la prochaine fois ? 

PS : felicitation quand meme


----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2005)

Tout ce bruit pour rien ! 
pfffffffffff, c'est à vous dégouter d'avoir un mac !!!

Si Apple veut relancer sa compagne de switch, on a le représentant pour la France !!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce bruit pour rien !
> pfffffffffff, c'est à vous dégouter d'avoir un mac !!!
> 
> Si Apple veut relancer sa compagne de switch, on a le représentant pour la France !!!


 
Ouais j'ai même le slogan,

Après Feiss, Sonny "Tu switches ou je t'abrase ??"


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mais le jeu en valait bien la chandelle...



J'espère que beaucoup n'auront pas à le regretter dans les jours à venir surtout dans les forums techniques  Félicitations


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

Tombe le futal


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tain on fait switcher n'importe qui ici... pourquoi pas poildep intelligent la prochaine fois ?


Toi d'abord


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> A quand sonnyboy dans Mac OS X ? :love:


 dejà que c'est integré à vBulletin


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toi d'abord



T'es sur que c'est à Bassman que tu répondais, là ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que c'est à Bassman que tu répondais, là ?


Garanti 


_Mais non j'ai pas mis ce lien dans mes favoris   _


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Garanti
> 
> 
> _Mais non j'ai pas mis ce lien dans mes favoris   _



Ah bon, vu le post juste au dessus du tien, reconnais qu'il y avait doute !


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Garanti
> 
> 
> _Mais non j'ai pas mis ce lien dans mes favoris  _


 
Bon t'as fini avec ce lien toi


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, vu le post juste au dessus du tien, reconnais qu'il y avait doute !


Oui oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai pris la peine de citer 

_Je ne me serais pas permis de toutes façons, je reste toujours correct en présence des dames._

SI, C'EST VRAI !!!


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon t'as fini avec ce lien toi



jolie lien    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai pris la peine de citer
> 
> _Je ne me serais pas permis de toutes façons, je reste toujours correct en présence des dames._
> 
> SI, C'EST VRAI !!!


 
Mais quel leche cul j'y crois pas...


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon t'as fini avec ce lien toi


 de toutes facons je suis d'accord avec Bassman


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel leche cul j'y crois pas...


Je sais faire d'autres trucs aussi  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je sais faire d'autres trucs aussi  :rateau:


 Ce soir, il vous mets... Ce soir, il vous mets Le feu


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, il vous mets... Ce soir, il vous mets Le feu


 J'ai eu peur un moment quand t'as dit ce soir "spiro me met" :affraid:


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

en même temps, c'est qui qu'il lechait là


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Bah relis, il lechait pascal


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, c'est qui qu'il lechait là




Mouais.....
et qui leche quoi????


----------



## FANREM (24 Février 2005)

Sonny a un Mac :love:

Manquerait plus qu'i achete aux Galeries Farfoullette des bretelles pour empecher son futal de tomber

C'est le monde a l'envers,


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

des bretelles a pois verts :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah relis, il lechait pascal



Meuhh nan, j'me laisserais pas faire, je tiens pas à finir en rôti, moi, c'était Modern_Thing ! D'ailleurs, j'ai beau être un peu grosso, ch'suis pas modo, moi !


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Sonny a un Mac :love:
> 
> Manquerait plus qu'i achete aux Galeries Farfoullette des bretelles pour empecher son futal de tomber
> 
> C'est le monde a l'envers,


 oui sonny a un mac a bretelles 
d'ailleurs depuis, on l'entend plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui sonny a un mac a bretelles
> d'ailleurs depuis, on l'entend plus



tu crois qu'on aprend a utiliser OsX en 2 jours?
Là, il essaie inexorablement de lancer safari......apres avoir configuré 15 firewall et 5 anti-virus...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui sonny a un mac a bretelles
> d'ailleurs depuis, on l'entend plus




bah , t'inquiete    

quand il comprendra qu'il y a pas beaucoup a comprendre 
il va revenir vite fait abraser a toute vitesse !!!


----------



## FANREM (24 Février 2005)

Si ca se trouve même, son (super) vendeur lui a vendu un Performa 5200 en lui faisant croire que c'etait un iMac dernier cri


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Si ca se trouve même, son (super) vendeur lui a vendu un Performa 5200 en lui faisant croire que c'etait un iMac dernier cri



Ben là, faut vraiment le regarder de face et sans lunettes pour confondre, pis le poids du carton est pas tout à fait le même !


----------



## iPower (27 Août 2005)

Ficelles de caleçon


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Pfiou.... encore un nécrophile :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou.... encore un nécrophile :mouais:



C'est moi ? Ou il manque vraiment une page entre la 7 et la 8 dans ce fil ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ? Ou il manque vraiment une page entre la 7 et la 8 dans ce fil ?




t'inquiete, ça arrive.....

des fois je me demande......


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> *Bande de sinistrés du calbute !!!!*
> 
> Voilà vous voyez, rien de bien terrible, mais petit changement quand même...




Je l'aime bien celle-là


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou.... encore un nécrophile :mouais:





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ? Ou il manque vraiment une page entre la 7 et la 8 dans ce fil ?



Nanananan... dans ce cas particulier, nécrophile ferait plutôt référence à du "déterrage" de topic    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nanananan... dans ce cas particulier, nécrophile ferait plutôt référence à du "déterrage" de topic    :love:



Ça, je l'avais pressenti, mais c'est la ficelle de caleçon que j'ai du mal à saisir


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

Ouais, moi je trouve qu'il était inutile de le remonter mais bon, on fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut non plus...


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, moi je trouve qu'il était inutile de le remonter mais bon, on fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut non plus...


*Tiens, dis donc, à propos, alors, où en sont des démarches pour devenir admin. ? ça avance? on s'est penché sur ton cas ou bien le dossier a-t-il été oublié  ?
*


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, moi je trouve qu'il était inutile de le remonter mais bon, on fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut non plus...


 De nos jours, y font dans le recyclage Sonny  :love:

Regarde, c'est partout pareil : dans la musique, au cinéma, et maintenant sur MacGé :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

*On recycle*
les nioubes aussi ?



 
 :affraid:


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2005)

du recyclage de nioubie :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

comme avec le poisson ?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Août 2005)

On ferme !  La remontée de thread, ça va un moment...


----------

